# Bay Flats Lodge - "All the Right Stuff"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
February 19, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Thereâ€™s something to be said in life about being in the right place at the right time, but transitioning this from lesson to art while out on the water fishing is crucial in setting you apart from all the rest. You must not allow yourself to fall into a trapped thought process of expecting that the fish will come to you. You must go to the fish. Some anglers may decide on where they are going to fish on any given day based solely upon where they caught fish last year at this exact same time. Fish donâ€™t follow schedules and calendars, so donâ€™t trick your self into believing they do - they donâ€™t move to a certain spot just because it happens to be February 19, 2017. More important to the internal clock of the fish are certain reliabilities such as water levels and tidal flow, water temperature and clarity, and oxygen content and salinity levels. Along with the proper water conditions comes the prevalence of baitfish, and the predator fish (Specks) wonâ€™t be far to follow.

Upon your approach to an area that youâ€™ve deemed conditions to be â€œjust rightâ€, donâ€™t simply pull up, drop the power pole, and bail out over the side. Instead, spend the initial moments examining the mullet, or other bait, in the immediate area for activity, looking primarily for pods of bait â€" a feeding predatorâ€™s easiest target. Also, check the surrounding surface water for other signs of activity such as slicks, diving birds, or even a large number of birds that appear to be simply sitting on the surface. These are all signs of a recent fish feed, so keep your eyes and ears glued to the water. And, next time you happen upon a productive day of fishing, make an entry in your fishing log as to the conditions of the day - the date, time, location, tides, water temperature, clarity, bait activity, and so forth.

Luck can be interpreted in many different ways. Success, however, seems to take on a much more definitive meaning for most of us over that of luck itself. Success is measurable, and for the angler is forever being measured by the number of fish caught, the physical size of the fish, or the ability to produce trophy specimens on a regular basis. If returning home from your next periodic recreational fishing venture you find yourself feeling as though your trip was nothing more than a waste of your time, donâ€™t feel alone, as weâ€™ve all been there at one time or another throughout our days of fishing. Instead, stop for a moment and ask yourself one critical question, â€œWas I fishing in the right place at the right time?â€

*All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Until March 31st)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*Get In On Deer Season While Thereâ€™s Still Timeâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Monday 80 % Precip. / 0.08 in *
Thunderstorms in the morning, then variable clouds during the afternoon with still a chance of showers. High 71F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy after midnight. Slight chance of a rain shower. Low 59F. Winds light and variable.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Partly cloudy in the morning. Increasing clouds with periods of showers later in the day. Thunder possible. High 77F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear. Low 57F. Winds light and variable.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 78F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low around 60F. Winds light and variable.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate to strong southeast flow will weaken early this evening, and become weak overnight as a strong storm system approaches the area. High chances of showers and thunderstorms will exist across the area by late tonight through much of Monday. Some storms may become strong. Much drier conditions and generally weak offshore flow expected Tuesday as the upper disturbance moves east. Increasing onshore flow expected Wednesday night through Thursday night over the coastal waters as an upper level disturbance moves eastward across the western United States and approaches the southern plains. As the upper system moves farther east, a cold front will move across the waters Friday night and result in moderate offshore flow. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 71.1 degrees
Seadrift 62.1 degrees
Port Aransas 68.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------

